
What Bitcoin Is Really Worth May No Longer Be Such a Mystery - SirLJ
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-04-19/what-bitcoin-is-really-worth-may-no-longer-be-such-a-mystery
======
andirk
2 trust fund babies drink wine, brag about drinking wine, and theorize about
monetary value as a whole. And they write on the TABLECLOTH. Whatever
restaurant they were at I'm sure appreciated that. And they use the word
"guesstimate".

